# AC my growbox???



## ROOR (Aug 15, 2006)

.............?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 16, 2006)

*What ya got going on ROOR? *


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 16, 2006)

ROOR said:
			
		

> A very very similar set-up to Dr. Green thumb actually...3 x 4.5 x 8 closet that leads to my attic so I can run the exhaust and everything....
> 
> I was gonna grow out in my garage due to unlimited area, but with no ac or heat out there, I was just asking for nothing but fustration. I was gonna vent a ac unit into the cabinet, but the amount of heat/current along w/ other factors was not going to be beneficial plus security/smells had become an issues as well.....
> 
> ...


 
How many plants are you going to grow??


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 21, 2006)

ROOR said:
			
		

> probably six, but the closet has room upto 12 5 gal buckets (at least measurement wise)..maybe not after they start flowering....I figure 6-9 reallistically.


 
6-9 sounds good. The prob that I am having is my 6 are so dense no light is getting through to the lowest points on the plant causing some leaf issues, no big deal though all the buds are on the top....


----------



## adam420 (Aug 21, 2006)

Tie back some of the fan leaves or cut them off so the light gets to the bottom buds. Never tryed myself either one yet.


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Aug 21, 2006)

Getting up into an attic, diverting duct work meant for other rooms over to where the grow is...cutting holes in the ceiling and extending the ducting down into the area...makes for one seriously cool grow space...hellz...my girls enjoy cooler air than I do!


----------

